# y être pour beaucoup / quelque chose / quoi que ce soit



## Milie7

Otra expresion que para mi es imposible de traducir es : "y être pour beaucoup". Ejemplo: "J'ai observé une grande convivialité dans l'entreprise, l'intranet y est pour beaucoup".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Y être pour beaucoup: tiene mucho que ver en ello


----------



## Milie7

aaah merciii!


----------



## f007

¡Hola a todos!
¡Alguien puede decirme lo que significa aquí el verbo "Être"?
La frase es la siguiente "Le contexte de la production  y est pour quelque chose"
Puede ser algo así como "el contexto de la producción tiene importancia"??
espero que me podais ayudar,
gracias de antemano.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

*Tener algo que ver.*


----------



## f007

¡¡gracias pipasdegirasol, tu respuesta me encaja bien en el texto!!


----------



## Laeticia

¿Cómo se dice en español la expresión:
"y être pour quelque chose"? Ejemplo: "Y es-tu pour quelque chose dans cette affaire?
Laeticia


----------



## hual

Hola Laeticia

"¿Tienes algo que ver en esto?"

Hasta pronto


----------



## newdune

yo diría : "encontrarse (ahí) por algún motivo" o "estar (ahí) con algún interés". Aunque mejor esperar una respuesta de alguien con más conocimiento... 
Suerte!


----------



## newdune

no había visto la respuesta de hual... creo que es mucho mejor!


----------



## Laeticia

Gracias a ustedes. Sí, Newdune, me parece que la de Hual es mucho mejor.


----------



## yserien

¿Tienes algo que ver con ésto ?
Creo que la respuesta de Newdune respeta el sentido de la frase.


----------



## Domtom

Yo también lo interpreto como _¿tienes algo que ver con eso?_


----------



## Mister Draken

Quizás no  sea el hilo adecuado.

La frase es: Si Emme est une figure tellement présente et troublante aujourd’hui, si nous pouvons même avoir le sentiment de mieux la comprendre que ses contemporains, l’écriture de Flaubert y est bien pour quelque chose.

Mi mejor intento es: *Si Emma es hoy una figura tan presente e inquietante, si nosotros podemos incluso sentir que la comprendemos mejor que sus contemporáneos, es porque la escritura de Flaubert ha servido y mucho.

*Gracias de antemano


----------



## Paquita

No soy nativa, pero me parece que lo resolvería con  "contribuir" o "no ser ajeno a" si no te gusta "tener que ver".


----------



## Mister Draken

Gracias Paquit&

Contribuir está muy bien.


----------



## chico-bestia

Buenas noches,

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de qué significa el y en la siguiente frase?:* "J'ai rappelé précédemment que les psychologues cognitivistes reconnaissent aujourd'hui que les gens normaux, leur majorité, sont incapables, sans que la « passion » y soit pour quoi que ce soit, de raisonnements logiques élémentaires ou bien de juger illogique un syllogisme que le logicien tient pour faux. Ils font également et typiquement des erreurs « grossières » d'évaluation de probabilité**."*

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fred-erique

Je traduirais ainsi :..... ***  sin que la pasión tenga algo que ver con aquello***
norma 5


----------



## GURB

Hola
Oui, mais attention au solécisme.* Sin que* étant une locution conjonctive à valeur négative _algo_  doit être remplacé par* nada*.
Si besoin est, un exemple tiré de Menéndez Pelayo, le grand philologue et érudit espagnol:


> Lo que llama LariveyTratados de Sendebar es La filosofía moral del Doni, *sin que tenga nada que ver* con el libro oriental del mismo título. Orígenes de la novela


*...sin que la pasión tenga nada que ver con ello.*


----------



## Fred-erique

GURB said:


> *...sin que la pasión tenga nada que ver con ello.*



Merci Gurb pour la correction


----------



## chico-bestia

Agradezco mucho sus respuestas.


----------

